# Rare Foot Pedals shaped like Feet ! Fun-Kie Feet pedals



## detroitbike (Feb 26, 2022)

a rare set here....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/294826503522?campid=5335809022


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2022)

@mrg


----------



## Boris (Feb 26, 2022)

Got just the bike for 'em from attached post.








						Bowden Clown Bike | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Cleaning up around the shop today and thought I would share this bike with all of you. I wish I knew it’s history but I don’t. It was sold to me a few years back and the person I got it from didn’t know anything about it’s story. I’ve left it as found it’s a conversation piece and is something...




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2022)

Think the last pair sold for $400+ and they were used like those but 9/19 shafts, been thinkin about putting mine in "Deal or No Deal", mine are still in the pack!👇, hell they are CHP approved!


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 26, 2022)

I'll buy NOS in the  Package sets.
LMK


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 26, 2022)

Ohhhhhhh throw those up on DOND and I'll throw some offers I hope are strong your way  😀


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2022)

$261 and climbing, Pics to archive:


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2022)

So, what are NOS in the package worth?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

mrg said:


> So, what are NOS in the package worth?View attachment 1580008



List them & find out.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 28, 2022)

holy crap..
 I have both 1/2 & 9/16 sets new in pkg ..
 NFS tho
 I had figured they would sell for 400 or so


----------

